# Taking the 'no filtration' plunge



## slimy (Dec 23, 2007)

Currently the only form of filtration on my 40g planted tank is an emperor 400.

I replaced the filter pads with ones that do not include carbon, so I only use the biowheel itself, sponge and poly in the filter pad. So far the only drawback of not using carbon is that by the end of the week my water takes on a 'black water' look from the tannins in the wood. I personally don't mind it as the water is still very clear and the color is easily remedied by my weekly water change.

So at this point, the biowheel is only doing minimal mechanical filtration and a lot of biological filtration, which I suspect is removing ammonia that the plants could use. It occured to me that I might have enough plants and a light enough load to be able to remove the biowheel and possibly the pads as well.

I was wondering what the general consensus or experiences are about removing biological filtration from planted tanks. I imagine 80% or so of the biological filtration comes from the bio-film on gravel and tank as beneficial bacteria attaches to pretty much anything.

Latest picture of the tank is here: http://www.slimyfrog.com/40g/tank.jpg

Following is the bioload which I don't plan on increasing:
3 danios
10 pristella tetras
10 blue tetras
4 cory cats
4 otos

Please let me know if you think this would be too foolish, pointless or darn brilliant


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Should visit the el natural section, where they don't use any filtration at all.


----------



## slimy (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes I know about that setup, but my situation is a little different. I have more light then that configuration, I am dosing co2 and fertilizer. Also my substrate is plain gravel, rather than soil.


----------



## exterminator (Mar 26, 2005)

The bio-wheel is removing CO2 from your tank. It's not the best filter for a CO2 induced tank. I wouldn't go without filtration in your case. Mechanical and some biological filtration does help to keep a tank in a good shape.

I'd recommend to replace your filter with Aquaclear HOB filter. Canister filter, for a 40G, would be the best choice.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You don't have to use bio-media in established planted tank. Your bio-filter is in your plants/substrate etc.. I personally like to use some bio-media in my filter, just in case. If you decide to remove the bio-wheel I would still use the filter to remove particles & keep the water polished, especially if your wood is still leaching tannins. If you could add some filter floss that would help to a certain extent.


----------



## Odiferous (Dec 14, 2007)

Try it. Take out a biowheel and watch your ammonia for a couple days. If it stays under control, take out the other biowheel. Then a filter pad. Then the other. Just do it slowly, and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Another thing to keep in mind is if the only source for water circulation is your filter, you need to add a powerhead in there for circulation.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

Slimey: Check out the El Natural. I think you'll find that there aren't many 'purists' there. Most seem to take what natural portions work best for them, and keep the extra stuff that they like to do. I was surprised bu the filter poll there. I run UV myself, but nothing else.


----------



## slimy (Dec 23, 2007)

I have not started removing filtration yet. Speaking of which, not that it matters too much, but I made a mistake. I don't have an emp 400. I have the emp 280.

Things are going well so I'm reluctant to mess with it and I figured if the tank gets another month or so to mature, it'll be all for the best. Regardless I think I will try it soon. I've always been interested in minimalistic systems and my urge to unplug noisy devices that require maintenance is strong. I had a berlin style reef for a few years and I liked that approach a lot. 

I already have two sources of current beside the filter. A powerhead that pumps to my external reactor and a free powerhead on the opposite side of the tank.
As it turns out, biowheels are not spewed forth from the bowels of hell. The biowheel only takes away 15 - 20% of co2 so it's not worth buying a canister filter for me.

Thank you guys. I really appreciate the replies.


----------

